# odeur de jupons



## simenon

Bonjour,
qu'est-ce que l'on entend quand on parle de "odeur de jupons"? Je trouve cette expression dans la description d'une femme et cela me semble un peu bizarre. Faut-il la prendre au pied de la lettre ou s'agit-il d'une expressiion figée?
Voilà le morceau en question: 

"Derrière tout ça se profilait, noire et menue comme une chaisière d'église pauvre, avec son pas feutré qui faisait toujours croire qu'elle était en chaussons, Juliette Cadot et *son odeur de jupons*· dont elle imprégnait le logement de la rue Caulaincourt".
Merci


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> Faut-il la prendre au pied de la lettre ou s'agit-il d'une expression figée?


Ni l'un ni l'autre, à mon avis.
_
"Juliette Cadot et son odeur de jupons" _est une  façon imagée de dépeindre le côté vieillot, peu érotique de Juliette Cadot.
OT
Suite à tes questions sur le roman de Simenon "Les volets verts", je l'ai lu - et bien aimé.


----------



## simenon

Merci, JClaudeK.
Moi aussi j'ai bien aimé ce roman. Quant à la question de l'odeur des jupons, cette façon imagée etc. est une idée de l'auteur, ou s'agit-il de quelque chose de repandu, d'immédiatement compréhensible à tous?


----------



## JClaudeK

Non, ce n'est pas une expression courante. C'est du Simenon...


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour *Simenon*,

Ce qui me semble assez étrange, avec l'interprétation donnée par *JClaudeK*, c'est le fait qu'il s'agirait d'une expression décrivant une présence plutôt physique. Or, la fin de la phrase ("dont elle imprégnait le logement de la rue Caulaincourt") me semble au contraire indiquer tout autre chose, et en particulier une présence véritablement olfactive (comme ces odeurs d'autrefois, inhabituelles et parfois doucereuses, que l'on découvrait souvent dans les logis de nos grands-parents).


----------



## JClaudeK

L'un n'exclut pas l'autre, à mon humble avis.
_"Derrière tout ça se profilait .... Juliette Cadot" _- si mes souvenirs sont exacts, "tout ça" désigne les démarches du fils de Juliette Cadot auprès du personnage principal du roman.
Celui-ci décrit (de mémoire ! - donc, les relents des jupons sont lointains) son ex-maîtresse* comme un personnage aigri, "rance", intéressé qui monte son fils contre lui.
*avec qui il avait habité _ rue Caulaincourt_


----------



## simenon

Merci à vous aussi, snarkhunter. Je pense qu'une odeur peut être réel et au même temps être évoqué à cause de son lien avec une certaine idée (de vieillesse, de manque d'érotisme, etc, comme JClaude le dit). Ce dont JClaude se souvient est exacte (sauf le fait qu'il a vécu avec elle rue Caulaincourt, ce dont je ne suis pas sûre). Par contre il est vrai que s'il s'agit d'une odeur réel je n'arrive pas à comprendre de quel odeur s'agit. C'est comment l'odeur des jupons?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne crois pas que Simenon ait fait preuve d'originalité en parlant de l'odeur des jupons, mais que tout simplement l'expression avait à son époque un sens naturel, compris par tout le monde, qui ne nous est plus accessible aujourd'hui. Il ne parle certainement pas d'odeurs corporelles, mais propres aux tissus utilisés dans la lingerie féminine.

La voiture de mon grand-père sentait l'essence, comme toutes les voitures marchant à l'essence, et le tabac, comme tout lieu fréquenté assidument par des fumeurs, mais il y avait sur les sièges ou banquettes des couvertures écossaises en laine, et je peux vous jurer qu'en entrant dans cette voiture on respirait la douce odeur de la laine. Cela ne s'explique pas, cela ne s'explique plus, et c'est probablement pareil pour l'odeur des jupons. En plus, ces derniers étaient en fibres réservées à la lingerie féminine, c'est ce qu'il faut se dire. Hé bien j'imagine l'appartement de cette dame très bien tenu et typique de l'appartement d'une dame, avec ce grand soin aux tissus d'ameublement, aux couvertures, aux draps et aux vêtements. Par l'odeur des jupons d'un appartement j'entends l'odeur du soin féminin dans un appartement.


----------



## JClaudeK

Je ne sais pas quelle odeur avaient les jupons de Mme Cadot, mais l'interprétation de Logos me paraît très idéalisée. 

La description que fait Maugin (le personnage principal) de Juliette Cadot est tout sauf flatteuse, voire attendrie.
_
"Derrière tout ça se profilait,  _*noire* et menue comme une *chaisière d'église pauvre*, avec son *pas feutré* qui faisait toujours croire qu'elle était en *chaussons*, Juliette Cadot et son *odeur de jupons* dont elle imprégnait le logement de la rue Caulaincourt"
J'ai du mal à croire qu'il veuille décrire_ "la douce odeur" des tissus de la "lingerie féminine".  _

_


Logospreference-1 said:



			Hé bien j'imagine l'appartement de cette dame très bien tenu et typique de l'appartement d'une dame, avec ce grand soin aux tissus d'ameublement, aux couvertures, aux draps et aux vêtements.
		
Click to expand...

_Tu n'as sûrement pas lu le roman .... ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Avez-vous lu le roman aussi bien que vous m'avez lu ? Je n'ai pas parlé de la _douce odeur_ des jupons mais de la laine. Que viendraient faire les chaussons et les pas feutrés dans un tableau si dégradé de Mme Cadot ? Serait-ce le seul noir de ses habits qui la ferait sentir mauvais ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Logospreference-1 said:


> Je n'ai pas parlé de la _douce odeur_ des jupons mais de la laine.


Je sais bien , j'ai fait un raccourci.



Logospreference-1 said:


> Serait-ce le seul noir de ses habits qui la ferait sentir mauvais ?


Qui dit qu'elle sent mauvais ? Pas moi. (_"personnage rance"_ est à prendre au sens figuré)

_"*chaisière d'église pauvre" *_contraste étrangement avec _"appartement d'une *dame*, avec ce grand soin aux tissus d'ameublement, aux couvertures, aux draps et aux vêtements. Par l'odeur des jupons d'un appartement j'entends l'odeur du soin féminin dans un appartement"._
Non ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Non, pas du tout : une chaisière d'église pauvre, au demeurant très classique, peut être une personne parfaitement tenue, ainsi que son appartement. Tout ce que j'envisage, c'est que l'odeur des jupons du temps de Simenon avait des chances de n'avoir pas le sens que nous y mettrions aujourd'hui.


----------



## simenon

Merci Logos de vos intéressantes remarques, mais je vous assure qu'ici, comme JClaude le dit, l'odeur des jupos n'a pas une valeur neutre, c'est sans aucun doute négative. En lisant le texte en entier c'est évident. Il se peut que, comme vous dites, cette odeur à l'époque existait vraiment, mais ici on l'évoque pour souligner l'aspect déplaisant et peu attirant de la femme. D'ailleurs peu après on nous dit aussi que, déjà à l'époque (elle était jeune), elle avait un goût de vieille fille ou de veuve.


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> D'ailleurs peu après on nous dit aussi que, déjà à l'époque (elle était jeune), elle avait un goût de vieille fille ou de veuve.


Et, un peu plus loin, Simenon parle de la "*punaiserie *(_sic_) de la rue Caulaincourt, portes fermées, rideaux tirés". (j'ai relu le passage hier soir)
Bref, ça sent le renfermé* chez Mme Cadot .....
*(page 2 C)


----------



## simenon

Oui c'est vrai. Mais est-ce que cela existe ce mot "*punaiserie "?*


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> Mais est-ce que cela existe ce mot "*punaiserie "?*


Il n'est pas dans les dictionnaires récents où l'on trouve seulement "punaise".


----------



## simenon

Merci, en cherchant mieux je l'ai trouvé dans un vieux dictionnaire du XIX siècle: https://books.google.it/books?id=pr...ySApAQ6AEIITAA#v=onepage&q=punaiserie&f=false


----------



## JClaudeK

Bien !
Mais je pense que dans le texte de Simenon c'est une expression imagée, employée pour exprimer le dégoût de tout ce que représentent Mme Cadot et son fils pour Maugin.


----------



## -YB-

A la lecture de cette phrase de Simenon, j'avoue penser immédiatement à la naphtaline (anti-mite très utilisé dans les placards à cette époque...) et à son odeur pénétrante toute particulière, tenace sur les vêtements et qui accompagne les personnes qui les portent


----------

